
Jim Gilliam, the founder of NationBuilder, has died - valgaze
https://civichall.org/civicist/jim-gilliam-1977-2018/
======
sethbannon
I was lucky to have traded ideas and brainstormed many times with Jim about
how technology could create a better society. He had a unique mind that
inspired many. For those of you that didn't know him, watch his speech "The
Internet is My Religion" [1]. If you like that, read his book of the same name
[2].

1: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WKle-
GQwk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4WKle-GQwk)

2: [https://www.amazon.com/Internet-My-Religion-Jim-
Gilliam/dp/0...](https://www.amazon.com/Internet-My-Religion-Jim-
Gilliam/dp/0996110402)

------
pseudolus
Notwithstanding all the criticism of technology and technologists it's
important and heartening to realize that there are people who genuinely try to
make a positive difference even in the face of their own burdens. Rest in
Peace.

------
jimterrapin
Jim Gilliam backed an idea we had to make finding out what you could run for
and how to get on the ballot. It developed into the free site runforoffice.org

He was brilliant, fierce, opinionated, and amazing to work with.

He will be dearly missed.

------
jtowns927
Rest in peace Jim. Your legacy will live on.

